# Made some salsa



## bourbon (Jul 31, 2009)

Well today it's raining too much to work outside so I decided to work inside  

First up, we've got from left to right  cilantro,3 cloves of garlic, 1 vidalia onion, 3 large jalapenos all chopped up






Next we've got six tomatoes all chopped up





Now a yellow and red bell pepper chopped up





not shown is lemon juice and a 28oz can of crushed tomatoes

And this is what it looks like





Now it's in the fridge letting all those flavors come together for a few hours


----------



## Alix (Jul 31, 2009)

Mmmmmmm! I'm on my way over with the tortilla chips.


----------

